# Springer mix in need of new home



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi,

My name is Buster, I'm a year old. I'm a English springer spaniel x Alaskan malamute, unusual huh? I have sadly lost my home through no fault of my own and am now living with my mum.

I love people and I'm very good with children even babies. I also love other dogs but I am possessive of chews and food towards some dogs which seems to be males, so I would be best suited to living with a female dog. I love playing with other dogs and sometimes can run off when I see them and not always come back till the game is done or they don't want to play.

Fetch is a great game, I'm learning to drop as I sometimes like to play tug of war instead although if you want to play tug of war, I'm up for that. Another great game is learning things, I have been learning to do different tricks and commands. I'm told i'm very smart and very quick to learn.

I love walks, those are so much fun and I really just can't get there quick enough but i'm told pulling is not a nice thing and now I have to learn to be patient and walk nicely on the lead. I have this thing that goes on my nose now and I walk much better with it.

I love lots of things, even small animals but I will chase them if they run away from me, but if they don't move i'm fine and will sniff them then leave them alone. I could be homed with a cat but one that won't run away as I really love chasing them and despite the current house cat hitting I still chase him.

I don't like being left and it's quite scary. My old owners used to take me to work with them so being left is very upsetting and I am such a strong boy that I broke my crate to get out. I would really like it if my new owners were home allot or could take me to work with them. I have been ok while being left with my mum so would be good if I could go to a home with another dog.

Here's my photo, everyone says I'm handsome;

























I will need to be neutered, my old owners were meant to give some money to be being neutered but haven't. I will not be homed with an unspayed girl as I don't need to have puppies.

I'm quite a stocky boy and very loving, I adore cuddles and sometimes try to sit in people's lap which is hard because I weigh just of 30k and i'm about the size of a Labrador, but doesn't stop me. i have lots of character and would really like to find a nice new home so please let me come home with you and I'll promise if you work with me then i'll work with you and be the loving dog for you for the rest of my life.

Please contact me for more photos, videos, information or to take me home with you. I would prefer to stay within Devon and Cornwall but it's not a must.


----------



## jacquie sullivan (Nov 2, 2009)

i would be interested but am going away xmas my experience with dogs has been with greyhounds dalmations afghans, and we now have a belguim shepherd bitch who needs a pal we are home all day could you advise the price etc,


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh no that's a shame 
He sounds like a great dog I hope he finds a good home soon!
I would have him.. but my OH would kill me! 

x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

He may have a home with one of his brothers Harry. Buster will be here saturday and the puppy meet is sunday so going to ask what they think once buster meets harry, wish 'em luck


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh good luck!
I hope it goes well 
Then you will have 2 rehomed with a sibling, hehe

x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

good luck! Hope she does have him when i got bear she said she wished she got two lol!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Things did not go well for Buster and Harry, they got into a mini fight over a squeaky toy and then spent a fair few times eyeing each other up when treats were involved.

Buster may be better off not living with another dog but he could possibly live with a calm female that may also want to play with him.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Edited to sound better


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Few people interested but no one suited just yet, had a few people cross post for me so that should help.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Added more photo's


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

awww if my house was a bit bigger i would take him in a heart beat, he`s gorgeous. hope he finds a forever home soon


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Buster is now resrved and awiating to go to his new home


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Buster is now resrved and awiating to go to his new home


I'm so pleased for him at least he'll get the love and care he need's now.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, he will now be leaving next tuesday where he will be nueterd, living with two other dogs and two kids plus he will have a garden to play in also, so sounds like the perfect home for him, wish him luck as I know he'll be in great hands with nicci


----------

